# my xm story from last night



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well around 6:30pm i get a knock at the door it was my xm package with my new skifi2 and homekit i said ok lets fire this baby up 

so i call xm around 7:00pm to upgrade the service person on the other end says leave the radio on ch 1 for 15-20 miniutes ok so i did no signal after 20 miniutes

8:00 i check the radio to see if the channels are there nothing So around 8:30 i call back the csr on the other end tells me the same thing as the first time so i do it still no signal 

9:00pm i check agian still no signal so i went out to do something then came back around 9:45 still no signal leave the radio on agian and buy 10:30 i call back go through the same thing agian still no signal 

:11:00pm i call back i get a csr that knows what hes doing because the other peopke where not sending the signal So what happend was the service never got transferd to the new radio so they added me as a new sub agian and buy 11:10 i had a signal i was going to yell at my radio store for a bad radio but it all wotks great now i will use them agian in the future

I also canceld the roday 2 radio im so happy with the new radio


----------

